# بشرى للمهندسين السعوديين



## مراقب سلامة (18 سبتمبر 2009)

قالت مصادر في الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين انه تم الاتفاق على الكادر الهندسي الجديد خلال اجتماع عقد مؤخرا ليتم رفعه للجهات المختصة وبدورها تقوم برفعه الى المقام السامي لاعتماده وحصلت خبر على جدول يتضمن الكادر الجديد الذى وقع من قبل رئيس مجلس الادارة عبدالله بقشان وهو كالتالي : 
مهندس مبتدئ الراتب الأساسي 8300 تضاف اليها بدل نقل 850 ريالا وبدل سكن تمثل 10% وعلاوة سنوية 850 ريالا ليصبح المجموع 10830 ريالا ومهندس الراتب الاساسي 10 آلاف ريال بعد العلاوة وبدل النقل ونسبة السكن يصبح 12700 ريال ومهندس أول الراتب الأساسي 14250 ريالا بعد الزيادات يصبح 17375ريالا ومهندس مشارك الراتب الاساسي 18500 ريال وبعد الزيادات يصبح 22050 ريالا ومهندس محترف 22750 ريالا بعد الزيادات يصبح الراتب 26725 ريالا وكبير مهندسين الراتب الاساسي 27 الف ريال بعد الزيادات المنوه عنها اعلاه يصبح الراتب 31400 ريال ومستشار فني الراتب الاساسي 31750 ريالا بعد الزيادات يصبح 36625 ريالا .

صورة الخطاب :


----------



## علي الحميد (18 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير وبشرك الله بالجنة ... 

على الله يستعجلون بالقرار ويلحق عليه ابني .. أما أنا فما أعتقد ...

على فكرة .. باقي لي 20 سنة على التقاعد .. وإبني باقي له 4 سنوات ويدخل الابتدائي (عمره سنتين)...

القرار عندنا بطيييييييييييئ جداً...


----------



## sayed00 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

بالتوفيق لاخوانا السعوديين (بس انا شايف انة لازال اقل من المفروض)

لا تتشائم اخى على ربما تلحق بة


----------



## علي الحميد (19 سبتمبر 2009)

sayed00 قال:


> بالتوفيق لاخوانا السعوديين (بس انا شايف انة لازال اقل من المفروض)
> 
> لا تتشائم اخى على ربما تلحق بة



كيف حالك يابشمهندس سيد ... كل عان وانت بخير وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال..

تصدق الظاهر المنتدى صايم زينا .. الحركة فيه قليلة جداً

بخصوص أقل من المفروض.. انت لو تدري إن المهندس الجديد الآن يتعين على 6000 ريال فقط كان بتشوفه ممتاز ... مع العلم أن هذا السلم لمهندسي الحكومة فقط أما الشركات فهم أعلى طبعاً حيث أن الفرق لا يقل عن 30 - 40% .. يعني لو كان هذا السلم سيطبق على الكل فلن يستفيد مهندسوا الشركات شيئاً لأن هذا السلم أقل من رواتبهم...

أما بخصوص التشائم فأنا أتشائم بناءً على واقع ... سلم التخصصات الطبية صار لي اسمع به عندنا أكثر من 10 سنوات ولم يعلن تطبيقه إلا قبل أشهر قليلة ... وحسب ما فهمت إنه لم يطبق بعد حتى بعد أمر الملك وموافقته عليه ...


----------



## M.E (28 سبتمبر 2009)

بصراحه الاساسي حلو جدا لكن البدلات قليله ...

بدل السكن في الشركات الخاصه لا يقل عن 25 %
وبدل النقل 1000 ريال ثابت

العلاوات السنويه في الشركات بالنسبة المئوية يعني ممكن تطلع فوق الـ 2000 ريال حسب التقييم

لكن اجمالا الرواتب ممتازه لأن الاساسي عالي وهذا يسجل في صالح المهندس.

بصراحه احس الموضف الحكومي بياخذ حقه وزياده نايم وراتب ممتاز لأن زياده السنويه ثابته 850 ...

لكن مهندس الشركات لابد له من العمل و الكدح لأنه ممكن ياخذ 0 % الى 12% حسب اجتهاده .


----------



## علي الحميد (28 سبتمبر 2009)

m.e قال:


> بصراحه احس الموضف الحكومي بياخذ حقه وزياده نايم وراتب ممتاز لأن زياده السنويه ثابته 850 ...
> 
> لكن مهندس الشركات لابد له من العمل و الكدح لأنه ممكن ياخذ 0 % الى 12% حسب اجتهاده .



أنا ما أدري هل أنت تشتغل في شركة أم في الحكومة .. لكن أبشرك حتى الشركات الحكومية (التي تملك الحكومة فيها نسبة كبيرة.. المهندس ممكن ينام وياخذ 3% ... ما فيه مهندس ياخذ صفر% إطلاقاً..


----------



## سيناوى81 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يوفق الجميع للصالح العام


----------



## م مهندس (20 مايو 2010)

يابن الحلال مافيه شيء من يوم كنت طالب عام 1419 ويقولون فيه كادر حسبي الله على من كان السبب اقسم بالله فقر 5840 والمدرس 10500 !! الله يزيدهم بس مافيه عدل ولا ورانا ظهر قوي

صرت اسميه كنادر


----------



## م كرم (5 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اسف على مداخلتي بس اتمنى اني اتواصل مع المهندس على السبيعي بناء على البيانات في توقيعه الشخصي فاني احتاج للتواصل معه جدا ولكن لااستطيع ارسال رسالة خاصه له..
فاذا شاهد ردي يريت انه يتواصل معي او يريت احد يرسله وينبهه لردي هذا وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## علي الحميد (5 أغسطس 2010)

حياك الله أخي كرم 

لا أعرف هل تتلقى رسائل خاصة أم أنك لا تستطيع الارسال ولا الاستقبال 

عموماً بريدي

humaidaa على جيميل دوت كوم


----------



## elwanemged (14 أغسطس 2010)

هل هناك احد لديه الخبرة عن كتابة تقريرRisk Assessment report


----------



## secren (20 أغسطس 2010)

*بلتوفيق*​


----------

